# Biyombo gets buyout and signs with Cats



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

http://www.newsobserver.com/2011/12/19/1722467/setting-biyombo-free-was-tricky.html

I really did not expect him to get this done. It is really hard to believe that he signed this contract with these pirates. They actually started out asking the Cats to give them 4 million dollars to release Biyombo from a contract that paid him 100K last year. Of course that would probably be more than the guy would make in the next season and a half, although I have not looked up the new rookie scale.

Whoever repped this guy when he signed this contract should be blackballed from being an agent. He signed his client to a deal that could have kept him out of the NBA forever if we had not been really committed to getting him over. 






> The Bobcats spared no effort trying to resolve this. Aside from their in-house attorney, Andre Walters, and general manager Rich Cho (who has a law degree) the team retained a New York law firm and a local attorney fluent in Spanish to aid in the talks. Negotiating on Biyombo's behalf, they made one last offer of about $1.5 million -- $525,000 to be paid by the Bobcats and the rest by Biyombo.


Read more here: http://www.newsobserver.com/2011/12/19/1722467/setting-biyombo-free-was-tricky.html#storylink=cpy


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

If I knew who this guy was I might give him his own thread. eh the typo is from Charlotte.com too.



> It's been several years, but Charlotte Bobcats coach Paul Silas has experience with his new center, Byron Mullens. Silas worked for adidas, overseeing a program for elite high school players. Mullens, then a 7-footer in Ohio, was among Silas' pupils. "He can really shoot the basketball," Silas said of Mullens, who the Bobcats acquired Monday from the Oklahoma City Thunder. Charlotte will give up a 2013 second-round pick for Mullens, and will receive some cash considerations from thex Thunder. Mullens was the 24th pick of the 2009 draft, after one season at Ohio State. Over two NBA seasons, he played mostly for the Thunder's development league affiliate in Tulsa.


Read more here: http://www.charlotteobserver.com/20...adds-familiarity-in-center.html#storylink=cpy


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Really looking forward to seeing this kid in the league. 'Grats on the Bobcats and Biyombo for coming to the agreement.


----------

